# 2009 UFHORA Winter Nationals In Florida



## E-Force-1

AND










PRESENTS

Click here for webpage:
2009 UFHORA WINTER NATIONALS IN FLORIDA 

Click here for flyer:
2009 Winter Nats Race Flyer 


WHEN:
FEBRUARY 20TH, 21ST, 22ND 2009

WHERE:
The Raceway.Biz
Cocoa, FL (Space Coast)

1507 N Cocoa Blvd 
Cocoa, FL 32922-6933
Contact Info	321-639-4692 
Business
Bill’s email: [email protected] 
321-253-9278 Home
321-684-9772 Cell


AIRPORT INFO
59 Miles SE OF ORLANDO SANFORD INT*L AIRPORT (SFB)
37 MILE E OF ORLANDO INT*L AIRPORT (MCO) 
24 MILES N OF MELBOURNE INT*L AIRPORT (MLB) 

RACE CLASSES:
SUPPORT RACES (IF ENOUGH INTEREST, THUNDER STORM, AMATEUR MODIFIED)

CHAMPIONSHIPS CLASSES:
SUPER STOCK
MODIFIED
RESTRICTED OPEN

SCHEDULE OF EVENTS
THURSDAY: 6PM - 10PM TRACK SETUP & TESTING

FRIDAY: 9AM OPEN
REGISTRATION & PRACTICE
8:00PM - SUPER STOCK TECH & QUALIFYING
THUNDER STORM IROC SUPPORT RACE, IF TIME PERMITS
10:00 - CLOSE

SATURDAY: 8:00AM - OPEN
9:00AM - MODIFIED TECH & QUALIFYING
10:00AM - SUPER STOCK RACE
1:00PM - MODIFIED RACE
AMATEUR MODIFIED SUPPORT RACE, IF TIME PERMITS
10:00PM - CLOSE

SUNDAY – 8:00AM OPEN
9:30AM RESTRICTED OPEN TECH & QUALIFYING
RESTRICTED OPEN RACE TO FOLLOW WND OF QUALIFYING
AWARDS CEREMONY TO FOLLOW RACING

Race Classes:	Member	Non-Member
Support Race	$10	$10
Super Stock	$15	$20
Modified	$20	$25
Restricted Open	$25	$30

Hotel & Motel Info	Phone Numer	Rate 
Econo Lodge Space Center	321-632-4561	$65 Internet Rate
Clarion Hotel Space Center	800-584-1482	$130 Internet Rate
Best Western Cocoa Inn	866-262-6229	$91
Holiday Inn Express	888-465-4329	$127 Advance Purchase
Ramada Inn Cocoa Beach	321-631-1210	$65
Super 8 Cocoa Beach	321-631-1212	$60
Days Inn Cocoa Expo	321-636-6500	$51

Restaurants & Eateries nearby:
KFC, McDonalds, Subway, Mash Hogies, Dominoes' Pizza, Sbarros, Bagel Paradise, Fine Seafood Dining at Port Canaveral.

Foreman's Steakhouse
1940 Highway A1A
Indian Harbour Beach, FL 32937-3523
321-779-8980

Wizztrack Bonzai / Modified / Support Races










Black Oak / SUPER STOCK and RESTRICTED OPEN










THIS IS YOUR REASON FOR HEADING SOUTH


----------



## blubyu

Looks like a good reason to fire up the Sled and rip up the trails too!


----------



## hrnts69

Man, that would be a blast! To bad school and travel.

Is the Black Oak track a Tomy track? Looks like it. How does the S/S and R/O do on those tracks? Do they pull up the rails?

Good luck to all the racers that are goin!

Blake


----------



## roffutt

hrnts69 said:


> Man, that would be a blast! To bad school and travel.
> 
> Is the Black Oak track a Tomy track? Looks like it. How does the S/S and R/O do on those tracks? Do they pull up the rails?
> 
> Good luck to all the racers that are goin!
> 
> Blake



I believe the Black Oak is a Tyco track.. with the tomy rails removed and replaced with a continuous rail. It's a very challenging and fun track to race on. No issues with SS or RO pulling up rails. 

-Robbie


----------



## E-Force-1

Robbie is almost right. Tomy track with a solid continuous steel rail epoxied in place. It was the 2006 Nationals track for modified and 2008 Restricted Open Nationals track. Unlimiteds anyone?


----------



## roffutt

E-Force-1 said:


> Robbie is almost right.


Story of my life.


----------



## E-Force-1

On Friday night of the Winter Nationals, TheRaceway.Biz is going to have a 1/24th scale IROC race. Cars and controllers provided.


A better reason to head south.


----------



## E-Force-1

Race Report by Bill Pinch (Raceway Owner)


RACER COUNT UP FOR '09 U.F.H.O.R.A. WINTERNATIONALS / REYNOLDS TAKES TWO 

COCOA, FL - It was a pleasant surprise to welcome more than twenty racers from all over Florida and as far away as New York for the 2009 U.F.H.O.R.A WINTERNATIONALS. There were a total of 65 entries for the various classes in theRaceway.biz's (almost) all H.O. weekend. The program started Friday night with Super Stock qualifying. Craig Reynolds surprised no one by setting fast time. The racing started Saturday morning with Super Stock. After six consies and two semis, our final four were: Clayton St. Clair (highest lap total in semis), Craig Reynolds, Ed Delfin and Dan McCleary. Clayton ran off and hid to take a 16 lap win over Craig. Dan and Ed had a very tight race for third with Ed getting the position by 3 laps. 
We then ran the Amateur Modified support race. This was a 10-car round robin affair. Robbie Offutt and Darin Garner finished on the same lap with Robbie getting the win by seven sections. Bill Colvard took the third place trophy. Although billed as a support race, Am-Mod paid points toward the F.H.O.R.A. 2009 championship (as did Super Stock and Modified). Next up was Modified. The surprise of the weekend was Bill Colvard taking T.Q. Another healthy car count required several consies. It appeared Clayton St Clair was poised to take his second win of the weekend as he emerged from the semis with the best lap total. Craig Reynolds, however, avenged the Super Stock "beat down" he took by taking a fourteen lap win in the main. Clayton was second with Steve Bowman (last year's surprise Modified T.Q.) taking third. 

It was still early enough in the evening to have a 1/24 Scale I.R.O.C. style race to see how the H.O. crowd would do without traction magnets! Twelve H.O. racers took the 1/24 scale challenge and they did just fine! The cars suffered only one mechanical failure due to impact during the 12 segments. Ed Delfin took a three lap win over Craig Reynolds with Steve Bowman just two laps back. All the entry fees from the AM-MOD and I.R.O.C. races were donated to F.H.O.R.A. to help offset a deficit from 2008. Thanks, racers, for taking part in both of those events. 

On Sunday, all that was left was the Restricted Open program. Nine signed in, so all that was required was qualifying, two semis and the main. Craig Reynolds T.Q.ed but, once again, Clayton St. Clair turned the most laps in the semis. The main stayed close as the quicker guys hit the "gutters" early. Craig and Clayton were separated by only 7 seven laps at the end of the four segments. Craig became the only racer on the weekend to T.Q. then wins the class. Dan McCleary edged Ed Delfin by a lap for third. 

We hope you will be able to spend the weekend in Cocoa, FL for the 2010 U.F.H.O.R.A WINTERNATIONALS tentatively scheduled for February 19-21.


----------



## AfxToo

> There were a total of 65 entries for the various classes in theRaceway.biz's (almost) all H.O. weekend.


Congratulations, that is a totally awesome turnout!!!


----------

